# Smoker Paint: Tired of Black: What's Good Paint?



## silverwolf636

I have two more smokers bout done on my CAD.  I've been using Wallymarts Grill Black paint to paint my smokers.  I have been using this cause actually I've tested others and it outlasts all the others. I spice up my meats that go into these smokers, now I'd like to spice up these smokers by painting them different colors.  I know there are high-temp auto paints out there but do these work?  I don't want any unusual smells coming off my smokers.  I don't paint the inside. Before I sell these I season them.  I crank them up to around 550 - 600 degrees for 20 - 30 minutes and I do this 3 times.  This also lets me check for leaks and warpage if it should accur.  Another reason is you don't know what it's goin to go through if someone don't know what they are doin and over load it.  I just want to make sure it's goin to take a beating and keep on ticking.
Thanx gang,

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## 3montes

I don't know why any of the automotive high temps paints wouldn't work. Hi temp is high temp. I would go with chevy orange


----------



## silverwolf636

Actually I had in mind one for the hunter; camo. Then I have another design up that I'm trying to resemble a Jeep Wrangler. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




--ray--
(0|||0)


----------



## jak757

Hey Ray -- I am pretty sure I read here somewhere that auto engine paint works.  Which would make sense as an engine gets pretty toasty.

Paint one brown and orange!


----------



## pitrow

seems like this stuff should work, if you can find a place to get it

Available in standard and custom colors, withstands thermal cycling to 1200 degrees F, with color stability to 1000 degrees.

http://www.hitempcoatings.com/pdf/HT1000V.pdf


----------



## silverwolf636

That's a great idea.  I will do one like that but where I live, Pittsburg is the same distance as Cleveland from me.  So I would have to do one of each. (not that I really care to do a Steelers)

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## coyote

at the auto stores they have exsaust header paint gun metal grey. pretty cool stuff. has ceramic in it. they also have other colors that will stand up to the heat.


----------



## mballi3011

Like you said high temp is high temp ain't it. So why wouldn't a engine paint work well. Heck whats the worst thing that could happen is it start to flake and then you have to re-do it again.


----------



## wutang

DDave used a high temp yellow on his UDS. I am sure he could give you more info if you wanted.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75680


----------



## fire it up

I know BBQ Engineer recently finished building a beautiful smoker that he painted mostly red, tried to find the link but not sure where it is.


----------



## wutang

I think this is the one you mean. The paint work is few pages into the thread.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76817


----------



## rbranstner

Fleet farm has all kinds of high temp engine enamel but it is only good up to around 550 degrees which should be fine. They had about 10-12 colors to pick from. I wish I would have got that instead of the high temp engine hedder paint that I got. Mine is good up to 1500 degrees but it rubs off when you touch it and its a dull looking paint and you only have three colors to chose from. This summer I am going to paint over my existing black dull looking paint with some cool colors.


----------



## hog warden

This UDS was done with high temp engine paint. The 500* stuff:



Was supposed to be Eagles colors, but this was the best match I could get. Would have been better to sub black for the gray, but you get the idea.

My other UDS used black, chevy orange and white.....the 1200 degree stuff. It's going on a year now with no problems. 

These paints do get expensive.


----------



## grizandizz

I took DDave's tip and went with Duplicolor high temp engine paint.
There are many colors to choose from and is only $5.49 a can.

This is my UDS lid, 3 coats of Chevy Orange and 2 coats of clear.
Did a very hot seasoning and held up great!


----------



## silverwolf636

Thanx gang.  I think what I'll do is clean mine up and test some paints on it and see how it goes.  
Thanx for all your info

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## luvdatritip

This paint is supposed to be good to 2000 degrees and it comes in 5 seductive colors
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=371


----------



## travcoman45

I used a high temp ceramic exhaust paint on mine, good to I think 2000°.  I also used there clear coat, ain't never had a problem with it comin off.


----------



## ddave

PM sent. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like in the first thread that Wutang linked to, it was Duplicolor High Heat Engine Enamel. It has held up great.

Had a bit of grease build up on the expando that I sometimes use as a middle shelf and wanted to burn it off.  So I lit a chimney full of charcoal, dumped it in the charcoal basket and set the shelf on top of it inside the drum with the intakes wide open.. Flames got out of control IN A HURRY and I had to put the lid on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have no idea what the temp in the center was but the Teltru thermo on the side was reading over 400°. If I had to guess I would say it was easily 500+ in the center. The drum was SCREAMING hot. I could barely touch it.

The only thing it did was make the paint a little darker on the bottom third right about where the hottest part of the fire was.



That stuff holds up pretty well.

Dave


----------



## desertlites

Ya Ray like they all have said-theres alot of high heats that will work,as far as color I think I gonna make mine look like the AZ flag. (grin)


----------



## eaglewing

http://www.por15.com/High-Temperatur...ts/products/8/


----------



## meateater

I've been thinking about that myself but everything I own is camo. I think I'll keep the Burn't Coyote as is.


----------



## clintconaway

High temp engine paint   Chevy orange or chevy blue looks good


----------



## silverwolf636

Well see the theory is that if I paint mine camo and wear my camos and they are looking for  me, they won't see me when I'm at my smoker. That is also why I'm lookin for a camo lawn chair.  Just a thot. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## the iceman

Nice theory but there is a flaw in your plan. Unless you can figure a way to mask the smell of your que you won't have much of a chance of hiding. They'll flock right toward that wonderful smell.


----------



## 69cam

I painted my UDS with plain old red Rustoleum. It has held up to a 400 degree test run and 5 smokes.

So far so good.


----------



## ddave

True, the normal spray paint will hold up to normal smoking temps.  Firebox temps . . . I'm not so sure.

Plus, you gotta admit, the high heat engine paint comes in some pretty cool colors . . . like Daytona Yellow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.duplicolor.com/products/colors/highheat.html

Couldn't quite bring myself to paint it Grabber Green though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## 69cam

Good point DD. I did paint my offset smoker with engine paint.

Hugger Orange, just like my 69 Z28.


----------



## ddave

That's cool!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Nice car, too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## graymatter

I used Thermalox stove paint.  works great and comes in lots of colors


----------



## pdm163

I know this is a very old thread, but iit came up while I was searching.  

Has anyone tried to just use high temp clear coat on their smoker?  I would like to sand down a 250 gallon propane tank then spraying it clear to show old color and the rust spots.  Has anyone seen this work on a smoker?  I have seen it on old cars, but not on smokers.


----------



## justen

Has anyone painted a stainless steel bbq? What would be good primer to use, can I use the high heat engine or eghust paint and primer?


----------



## barrelcooker

I had this idea most pai ts can get to 400


----------



## hooked on smoke

I haven't painted a stainless bbq but did repaint my trailmaster. Home Depot caries primer and paints for bbqs. Worked well on mine.


----------



## crazzycajun

justen said:


> Has anyone painted a stainless steel bbq? What would be good primer to use, can I use the high heat engine or eghust paint and primer?


Not to sound rude but you know why deloreans only where available in one color right


----------

